# New pet



## Emma24 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi all, 
I have recently moved into my first house away from parents and would like to get a pet. I've had a collection of hamsters, rabbits, fish, a dog & a tortoise over the years. I work in a school so am out during the day but in evenings, weekends and school holiday time. I know a dog wouldn't be practical and my partner is allergic to cats so we're thinking of a smaller animal like a chinchilla or degu maybe. Do you have any ideas or advice? Thanks


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Rats!


----------



## dream13211 (Oct 20, 2016)

I would definitely suggesg a syrian hamster! If you havent had a pet in a while then a syrian would be great as they are wonderful for first time pets. As well as the fact that syrians are primarily nocturnal so being gone during the day wouldn't necessarily be a problem. And not that hammy's aren't going to cost some money but I found that they are a lot more cost affective than other pets. I hope this helps!


----------

